# Novara Fusion



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

I am looking at a Novara Fusion to use as a parts bin for a bike frame I am building. I rode this bike around the Local REI, and think I do like the 8 speed internal hub setup (except for the backwards thumbshifter action) and kinda like the idea of a generator front hub (It was during the day, so couldnt try that out). I should be able to pick this bike up for a steal next year ($899 - 20% - Dividend - Christmas Gift Certs), while the whealset alone is almost $600...

Anyone own one of these or have opinions on the Shimano Alfine hub? Specifically, I was wondering if I can I use this hub without the tensioner?

Thanks!

http://www.rei.com/product/774422


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

You should be able to use that hub just like any other single-cog hub. With single speed(track end, EBB, sliders, whatever) dropouts, you can eliminate the use of the tensioner.

Seems like a great deal, as long as you can re-use all the parts. You probably won't get much for the frameset on resale, but the rest of the specs make it worthwhile. Reports on the alfine is that they're holdin up reasonably well in MTBR circles. They're no Rohloff, but then again, you can't get into a roholoff for the price of that entire bike, so there you go.

Plum


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

aren't big ticket items (bikes, kayaks, gps, etc) usually specifically excluded from their "20% off one" item deals?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Sometimes they exclude bikes, not always.


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> aren't big ticket items (bikes, kayaks, gps, etc) usually specifically excluded from their "20% off one" item deals?


I'm not aware that's the case, we used it on a chariot chassis, ~$500 or so.. I've never seen any disclaimers in the advertising..

Plum


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Bikes were excluded from the latest 20% off sale, however I am told that they will likely be included in the next 20% off sale (dividend season)


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

The Alfine can be used without a tension if you have horizontal drop outs, sliding drop outs or an eccentric BB.

I've heard very good things about the Alfine group and particularly the generator hub. It isn't a Schmidt, but at this point I think it's #2.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I've seen them let you use the 20% off on the house brand Novara bikes.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I am also thinking about building up a Surly Travelers Check and I'm considering a Nexus hub. It seems ideal for packing up in that there is no derailer to get bent out of shape.

A friend converted his fixed gear bike to use one of these internal gear hubs. I recently asked him how he liked the hub. He said he didn't like it and took it out after the wheel broke a spoke. The main thing he didn't like was that you have to stop pedaling to change gears.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Art853 said:


> I am also thinking about building up a Surly Travelers Check and I'm considering a Nexus hub. It seems ideal for packing up in that there is no derailer to get bent out of shape.
> 
> A friend converted his fixed gear bike to use one of these internal gear hubs. I recently asked him how he liked the hub. He said he didn't like it and took it out after the wheel broke a spoke. The main thing he didn't like was that you have to stop pedaling to change gears.


Huh? What hub did he have that required him to stop pedalling to shift? I had a Nexus for a couple years and the coolest thing about it was that I could shift while I was pedaling, coasting or stopped.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

rodar y rodar said:


> Huh? What hub did he have that required him to stop pedalling to shift? I had a Nexus for a couple years and the coolest thing about it was that I could shift while I was pedaling, coasting or stopped.


My understanding of what he said was that you can't shift under load. You have to let up before shifting. It was a Shimano hub. Not sure Alfine/Nexus or the difference between them. Also the shift mechanism was designed for mtb bars and difficult to get toward the stem on bullhorns.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Plum said:


> I'm not aware that's the case, we used it on a chariot chassis, ~$500 or so.. I've never seen any disclaimers in the advertising..
> 
> Plum




read the fine print... there are always disclaimers on their coupons


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Art853 said:


> My understanding of what he said was that you can't shift under load. You have to let up before shifting. It was a Shimano hub. Not sure Alfine/Nexus or the difference between them. Also the shift mechanism was designed for mtb bars and difficult to get toward the stem on bullhorns.


Ah. Mine didn`t like shifting under heavy load either. Fortunately, I`m not a hammerhead, so just easing up a little was good enough to keep the hub happy. I don`t like the shifter options either, but that J-Tek barend shifter would sure be nice if they haven`t all been snatched up yet.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

There is a drop bar STI style shifter available for the Alfine hub.

https://aebike.com/page.cfm?action=details&PageID=30&SKU=LD0090


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Art853 said:


> My understanding of what he said was that you can't shift under load. You have to let up before shifting. It was a Shimano hub. Not sure Alfine/Nexus or the difference between them. Also the shift mechanism was designed for mtb bars and difficult to get toward the stem on bullhorns.


I rode the fusion and you can shift under normal riding load. Kinda perfect for a cruiser bike, IMO.

Can't wait till dividend season!


----------



## Blangkang (May 5, 2009)

also clearance and sale items are not included


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I talked with my friend more about his experience with the internal hub (Shimano Alfine). His opinion of it was influenced by his past experience with the bike he converted and his expectations. He started with a fixed gear bike setup for commuting that he enjoyed riding. He expected the Alfine internal geared hub would be similar except with a freewheel, additional gears, and a weight penalty. 

The hub, however, felt mushy to him. It just didn't seem to feel efficient or perform well. He realizes this is because he is comparing it to a fixed gear bike which is highly efficient, but even compared to a geared bicycle he didn't like the feel of it, and felt the performance was so low by comparison to either. 

He also mentioned that fixing a flat tire also had the additional steps of needing to disconnect/reconnect the shifting cable from the hub in order to remove the wheel. It's not like disconnecting the shifting cable from a derailer in that cable tension needs to be set properly, the cable just needs to be attached or disconnected, but still adds two steps to the flat fixing process. He is much happier with the bike as a fixed gear. 

A woman I spoke with at a bike shop liked those hubs and suggested I buy it off him.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got an Alfine rear hub (and am considering a matching generator hub up front).

I dig it -- smooth shifting. Most people are pleased with their Alfines.

I shift mine under load. Don't know about mashing, but I never shift that way, or any bike.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info... my hisstory with internal hubs is that they are all less efficirent than a traditional derailleur setup... I'm ok with that for the bamboo coffee getter.


----------

